

Ask HN: Looking for a startup job? What search terms do you use? - peterwallhead

I&#x27;m doing some market research around startup recruitment and was wondering what search terms you look for when trying to find a job in the startup space.<p>A. &quot;startup job&quot;
B. &quot;Startup jobs&quot;
C. Any other terms (including location, salary, perks etc.)?
======
kjksf
Neither.

Generic search engines are useless for job searches for programmers. Also,
startups don't advertise job postings as "startup job".

A much better approach is to look through few high-quality job posting
services
([https://jobs.github.com/positions](https://jobs.github.com/positions),
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/),
[https://angel.co/jobs](https://angel.co/jobs), maybe craigslist). Or locate
the startups you want to work at and look at their website directly.

------
sudo_bang_bang
I primarily use AngelList and filter based on my skill set.

